# DVC Waitlist Gamble Question



## simon.fisher.2 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey Tug'ers.... 

Neeeeeed some good advice. My Fiance and I are honeymooning in August at Disneyworld. Currently I have a deluxe studio at Bay Lake Tower for a week and then I have a Savannah view at AKV for 4 days. Back to back. I am wait listed for the entire duration of the stay at BLT. The only thing is that right now, there are 3 days available at BLT. Do I take a gamble and book the three and then waitlist the trip? If we don't get it, we will stay for 7 days. Move for a night.. then come back to BLT. Or... do I just waitlist the whole trip.. then if it works it works.. if it doesn't it doesnt.

*After the honeymoon we are going to sell our AKV resale and purchase a BLT resale with more points.* I love the proximity to the monorail with BLT. Makes getting in and out far easier than the buses at AKV. 

You all are the best and I have sent many this way to TUG... I have been bit by the timeshare bug... my dad on the other hand refuses to buy resale.. but it it was it is... 

Thanks!


----------



## got4boys (Apr 20, 2014)

simon.fisher.2 said:


> Hey Tug'ers....
> 
> Neeeeeed some good advice. My Fiance and I are honeymooning in August at Disneyworld. Currently I have a deluxe studio at Bay Lake Tower for a week and then I have a Savannah view at AKV for 4 days. Back to back. I am wait listed for the entire duration of the stay at BLT. The only thing is that right now, there are 3 days available at BLT. Do I take a gamble and book the three and then waitlist the trip? If we don't get it, we will stay for 7 days. Move for a night.. then come back to BLT. Or... do I just waitlist the whole trip.. then if it works it works.. if it doesn't it doesnt.
> 
> ...



I would book the three days available at BLT and the days available at AKV. After you book that then, waitlist the rest at BLT to replace the reservation at AKV once it is fullfilled. I like split reservations for the Dining Plan. If you have Split reservations, you can do the Disney Dining Plan on one reservation and the Quick Service on the other.


----------

